# Please talk me off the ledge!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Or not.. I just don't care.

I have been gone since June 11th (with the exception of a 10 day or so break in the middle) and DH has been here... alone!

My house.. my house... my kitchen counters.. my bedroom floor..
Plus I have brought a ton of stuff from my father's house.. think a whole kitchen's worth of cookware etc...and DH is building two computers in the office floor.. there is a layer of dust over everything.
School starts on Friday and I have to get all school stuff.

My garden.. oh, oh,oh, oh... nothing has been picked. Nothing has been weeded since July. 
I guess the garden gets my attention first because veggies wait for no girl.
I will have to do the kitchen just so I will have room to process everything....

It's like trying to find the end to a circle.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

Well it didn't get that way overnight and won't get back to normal overnight either. Dust won't go anywhere, it will wait for you. First order is to get rid of all trash etc. Put away items if clean. Make note of anything you need to replenish. 
As to the items that followed you home, they can wait. They are boxed or in some type of containers. Put them in the basement or other SAFE out of the way spot and deal with them later. Avoid the temptation to open any of those boxes. Is there a local teen girl you can hire to help? A few hours of time might be well worth the money.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Put the hubby to work WITH YOU!! He obviously didn't do any chores while you were gone...make him help you now!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh.... don't even get me started!!!!!!
I will vent a little now... Soooooo much stuff to do around here! Sooo many little tasks that are mansized. And months to do it in.. unecumbered by wife and child... cleaning out the barn..building a new enclosure in the barn.. cleaning out all of the collected up and piled stuff in the store.. building a raised bed for parsnips..digging out the low space under the gutters on the north side of the house.. hanging all of the gutters for the barn to kepp it from flooding out..WEEDING the garden (which looks like a jungle.. didn't even guide the bean vines up the pole)
Holy cow.. do you know what I could get done if I had a summer without DH and DS to get in my way and the dinner cooking time schedule to slow me up!!? I drool at the thought!
Men are different creatures. sigh
And.. and I AM glad, believe me... he finally found a job!! but it is 70 miles away and I will hardly ever see the man and these jobs will never see completetion and it all falls on me.
But, I can and will get it done and I will feel great when each and every little job is completed!!!
vent over and sense of strength and power restored to myself.. aaahhhh.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

With the exception of building a new enclosure in the barn and installing gutters, I don't see where the rest can't be done by you. School starts soon (if not already, my days of K-12 are OVER YEA!!) so you could allocate a set amount of time each day to pick at that list. I know, it sounds like you are stuck but if you are like me, a small price to pay for living where you want to live. And if you need an extra set of hands or more muscle, time the weekends. Trust me, after the life sucking commute, he will want to decompress but also do something that does not involve driving/being in the car.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes.. I can do it all.. and I will.. I just don't wanna.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

LOL, I had to smile... been there, doing that...

While sometimes I feel overwhelmed with it all, I pick the thing that bugs me most and work on that.

And I 'pull this number' when mine gets home on the weekends (he works away and stays in an appt during the week),,, I have a job 'started'... I get out all the 'stuff', including some highly inappropriate stuff... say, for instance, a big gigantic reciprocating saw (which he loves) and put it, oh, by the chicken pen... "What are you doing with my saw?" (note alarm in voice)... "well, I've tried to get the door on the chicken coop swinging properly again.... As he heads back to the chicken pen, you can hear the grumbling... "what was she thinking... using my saw, leaving it outside..." 

Voila,,, one fixed door.

So, I'm devilish....it works.

As school has started and I've returned to work as well, the actual progress will slow down again. He and the kid have headed to the beach for the weekend. I have new babies (chickens plus one little guinea) so am staying here to catch up, unfettered by menfolk. Will do what I can, then head to town to take some things to the darling daughter and have a few hours with her. Need to pick up a few things and am making the most of gas/time/travel time now.

If I had your slate of things, I'd probably nest in the kitchen, especially if it mean adding dad's things to mine there. I've inherited kitchen stuff and LOVE assimilating it into my 'already too full" kitchen. 

I'd spend evenings in the garden... if it's been unpicked, there probably will not be much of a quality to process... call it chicken feed and move on. Weed if you can, pick what is salvageable and plan for fall.

In the scheme of a lifetime, we never get done...let's face it, if you're 'done', tis a bad, bad thing... I understand the frustration. I'm glad your hubby found work and will just bet that you'll manage, once you get the little bit adjusted to school!

hugs, dawn


----------

